# Question: odd sound



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Sometimes when I hold my pet pigeon, I hear an odd sound coming from his abdominal area. It is a hollow-sounding clicking noise. 

When this happens, I am usually holding him carefully using both hands. He doesn't seem to like being held, but sometimes I need to do it for various reasons. (checking for fleas, filing claws, etc...) He usually makes the noise when I'm holding him upside down with his folded wings & his back on my lap. I am always very careful not to squeeze him or cause him any discomfort...but the clicking noise makes me nervous. It isn't coming from his beak, but from within the abdominal cavity. (My doves never make this sound when I hold them the same way...)

I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me what causes the clicking, or if it may be an indication of a problem. He appears to be healthy in every way.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Whether this is true or not, I don't know. Maybe some of the Old Timers (I don't mean that in a bad way either) can tell us, BUT..........I had someone tell me one time that is you pick up your birds and can hear or feel a crackling noise, that they may have a respiratory problem. Something to do with their airsacs.........? Don't know if this is what you are hearing or not. I know that doesn't help very much huh?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I had someone tell me one time that is you pick up your birds and can hear or feel a crackling noise, that they may have a respiratory problem.


Thanks for your quick response!
I hope it isn't a respiratory problem. But in case it is, are there other signs I should look for? His breathing seems normal, and there's no coughing, wheezing, or discharge apparent. He just sometimes makes that clicking (popping?) noise when I hold him on his back.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Kind of a "thunk-pop!" sound?

Pidgey


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> Kind of a "thunk-pop!" sound?


Yes - something like the sound a plastic soda bottle makes if it is squeezed and released. But quieter. (I am definitely not squeezing my pigeon though.)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've noticed them making a clicking sound when no apparent respiratory problem
was there when listening to the stethescope. I seem to recall ?? possibly Cynthia ?? bringing this subject up in the past, that there is a clicking sound they will sometimes make.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

amoonswirl said:


> Yes - something like the sound a plastic soda bottle makes if it is squeezed and released. But quieter. (I am definitely not squeezing my pigeon though.)


Would Mr. Whipple say that you weren't squeezing the pigeon?

As to the sound, a lot of them make that--I think it's a musculo-skeletal thing that's not particularly an aberration. I don't think it happens any the more or any the worse when you squeeze them, though.

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If there are no other indications of any problem, I'd agree with Pidgey's view.

Even if it is only occasionally that you hold him on his back, if you are not already doing so then do ensure that his head and crop area is held higher than the rest of his body.

John


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*thank you...*

Thanks everyone for your responses/advice.

Pidgey - I think Mr. Whipple would agree that I'm not squeezing the pigeon. I do hug the pigeon occasionally though - hope that is allowed ; )

John D - I wasn't aware that I should hold his head/crop higher than the rest of his body. I will be very careful about that from now on.

Much appreciated!
~Karen


----------

